# Sify Broadband



## nishant_nms (Nov 26, 2005)

Please review Sify Broadband Night Unlimited Shared paln in respect of speed and your experience


----------



## teknoPhobia (Nov 27, 2005)

Everyone I know who uses Sify is happy but I have been waiting for a month now to get a connection.... same with another friend


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 27, 2005)

i was using sify night unltd shared before.....it was good only if you want it only in the night.....and you are downloading many things in the night!! .....it becomes boring in the morning....so i shifted to day n night unlimted.....now iam enjoying it even though the speed is just half of it i.e 64kbps!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 27, 2005)

OK. I had heard of that Sify is going to increase the speed from 128 to 256 kbps in the plan and i had came to know that in delhi they are providing the same speed. Anybody does have the idea that when sify is going to implement it in other cities. My CTO and BA told it will be implemented within 15 days. I am at Patna


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 28, 2005)

it has been launched here in Mumbai before a month!~!!!.....so i think it will be there very soon!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## vijay_7287 (Nov 28, 2005)

depends how many are sharing it though

in my place the con is given quickly and the service is also pretty good

my friends on sify say get abt 70 kbps in the night unlimited thing

but cannot match speeds offered by dataone or airtel albeit at a price !!!


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 29, 2005)

@bala4digit what is the speed you are getting


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 29, 2005)

actually now iam havig 64kbps day n night unltd connection. cost: Rs.400....in which i get d/l speed of 12-14kbps at avg....but iam going to 256 night unltd soon COST: Rs.600.....hopefully!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## nishant_nms (Nov 29, 2005)

@bala4digit do u mean Kbps or KBps


----------



## bala4digit (Nov 29, 2005)

k man whatever is that....wht's the right KBps ....i think???.......one more thing.....there is a d/l n u/l limit in day n night unltd!!!....which says u should not exceed 150MB of data transfer!!!.....from 8:00a.m to 10:00 p.m....after that unltd!!!

BYE!!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 8, 2005)

Got the connection 5 days ago giving great speed from 260 to 290 kbps


----------



## bala4digit (Dec 8, 2005)

tell me plan details please!!!


TANKS!!

BYE!!

-MOJOJOJO-


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 8, 2005)

night unlimited @ 256 kbps for 545/-


----------



## kalpik (Dec 9, 2005)

Please check *broadbandforum.in/Sify_Broadband_Forum-f21.html before u make a decision!


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 12, 2005)

*Prices reduced*

Sify has drastically reduced the tarrif rates and had introduced new features in existing plans like day uses in night unlimited on weekdays
source *www.sifybroadband.com/master_pricelist.php


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 12, 2005)

wats the upload speed???


----------



## arcticflare (Dec 12, 2005)

With 150MB usage limit a day it sucks.


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 12, 2005)

ya it will allow only 4.5 GB a month... but thats the amount i used in 4 days


----------



## nishant_nms (Dec 12, 2005)

But man u get unlimited download at nights
and about upload speed it is too nearly 28 KBps


----------



## arcticflare (Dec 13, 2005)

seriously, how many take full use of night unlimited. How many providers say unlimited and put a measly 150MB limit !!!


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 14, 2005)

Good if ur a nocturnal creature

bad if u work  in day

useless if u have a graveyard shift in work


----------

